# CD drive noice



## stargazer (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My CD drive is quite noisy at high speed and when I watch DVD films this noise is very disturbing. Is it possible to regulate the speed of disk rotation in CD drive?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## ale (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen some (recent) PCs having options in the BIOS for tuning HDs/DVDs for noise/speed/power consumption/...
Maybe you can start checking there.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 28, 2009)

I have already checked BIOS for this. There are no options to control the CD drive.


----------



## stargazer (May 6, 2009)

If somebody interested, I have found the solution. MPlayer can tune CD/DVD routing speed.

For audio CD:

```
-cdda <option1:option2> (CDDA only)
              This  option can be used to tune the CD Audio read-
              ing feature of MPlayer.

              Available options are:

                 speed=<value>
                      Set CD spin speed.
```
For DVD disks:

```
-dvd-speed <factor or speed in KB/s> (DVD only)
              Try to limit DVD speed  (default:  0,  no  change).
              DVD base speed is about 1350KB/s, so a 8x drive can
              read at speeds up to 10800KB/s.  Slower speeds make
              the  drive  more  quiet, for watching DVDs 2700KB/s
              should be quiet and fast  enough.   MPlayer  resets
              the  speed  to  the  drive  default value on close.
              Values less than 100 mean  multiples  of  1350KB/s,
              i.e. -dvd-speed 8 selects 10800KB/s.
              NOTE:  You  need  write access to the DVD device to
              change the speed.
```


----------

